# pintail flats on the opener



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

is there a lot of mud boats? how much room is there to spread out only been there once when it was mostly frozen.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I will be out there with two other mud boats Saturday but It will be pretty crowded there is some room but all depends on how far you go out I run for about 45 mins out before we set up so we get out pretty far it pretty slow running once you get out of the main canal is why it's takes so long but I am running a new boat this year so I will see how it does compared to last year


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> I will be out there with two other mud boats Saturday but It will be pretty crowded there is some room but all depends on how far you go out I run for about 45 mins out before we set up so we get out pretty far it pretty slow running once you get out of the main canal is why it's takes so long but I am running a new boat this year so I will see how it does compared to last year


Why is it slow running just cause there isn't much water?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

duckilla said:


> Why is it slow running just cause there isn't much water?


Yes, Pintail is a prop eating, boat pushing / pulling, pain in the a$$ place to get a mud boat out in unless your boat floats and goes well in just a couple inches of water when your not having to drag it across sand bars!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have said it before and I will say it again,,

If you insist on hunting the pintail flats area in a mudboat, PLEASE be extra careful. The channel that heads out south is extremely dangerous and is technically considered an "airboat" flow.

The flow is narrow and has many technical turns and curves in it with very limited area to park a boat without being in the way of other traffic traveling the canal. 

Imagine if you will, coming around a sharp turn and meeting an airboat head on. It has and probably will continue to happen and its only a matter of time until someone gets seriously injured there.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again,,
> 
> If you insist on hunting the pintail flats area in a mudboat, PLEASE be extra careful. The channel that heads out south is extremely dangerous and is technically considered an "airboat" flow.
> 
> ...


I've crashed a boat once as a teen, it is no fun to go flying 15 feet through the air and landing against an immovable object. You are so unprotected in a boat crash that it isn't even funny.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

The water level will be very low because of irrigation. The sand bars are exposed and you will have to carry your boat across them. If you make it past the sand bars there is very little room maybe 6 spots or you will be on top of each other. 
If you going to pintail good luck. We don't go there until November. Once water rises a little.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I haven't had as bad of experience as most I guess we go out every opener in the canal not the airboat channel and its never been to bad always doable


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

how many boats are normally out there on the opener.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

duck said:


> how many boats are normally out there on the opener.


Sometime up to 8 to 10 plus a dozen air boats.


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

i ended up going to ogden bay how was the water, was there the shooting any good?


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I ran in the canal and we had no problem getting out there were tons of boats out there though more than I expected we killed 14 birds between 4 of us could have had way more if we didnt stop shooting teal and the monsoon like rain that came through had stayed away.


----------

